# Truck Tent



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

Hasd anyone ever owned, used, or know anything about these tent? I am contemplating getting one for use when surf fishing. Are they worth having, easy to set up, etc...?


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

just get a camper or pitch your tent on the ground............i've got a buddy who has one and its fun to watch him struggle to pitch it.................


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

Look at www.softtopper.com. I love mine.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Where are you going to put all your gear? 
I realize most people don't take all the junk I carry around but I'd hate to have to unload my truck to put up a tent.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*$$$$*



KW said:


> Look at www.softtopper.com. I love mine.


 Too much $$$$$


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

*Truck tent*

Well I went out and purchased one. We (myself, wife, and kids) headed to the beach Friday morning, towing the 6.5 X 12' trailer for all the equipment. The kids had their own tent which they pitched on the ground. I got the truck tent out and it was relatively easy to put up. Placed a queen size air mattress inside and inflated it. The air mattress fit perfectly inside. I was rather impressed with the ease of putting this thing up.
After the sun went down, being quite sun burned and slightly tipsy, I retired to tent for some sleep. It slept ok, as good as a tent can sleep. Woke up Saturday morning feeling like someone beat me up in my sleep cause I was sore all over. We stayed Saturday night as well and came back home this morning. Fortunately all it takes to type is my fingers because that is the only thing on my body that is not sore. I guess for what it is, it works like it is supposed to but I can only stand to stay in it for one night next time. I see a travel trailer in my future!

PS....The fishing at Surfside was TERRIBLE all weekend!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, I was thinking of getting one of those for the deer lease, because I don't like leaving my RV up there unattended. I think will just by a "disposable" RV instead.


----------

